# A quale culo tocca?



## Skorpio (11 Marzo 2017)

.. Sempre a quello degli altri

Il rapporto che una persona ha col "proprio culo" è uno dei basilari parametri con cui giudico il prossimo


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Sempre a quello degli altri
> 
> Il rapporto che una persona ha col "proprio culo" è uno dei basilari parametri con cui giudico il prossimo


Anche io ...e vorrei pure evitare di toccare quello degli altri ma la strafottenza e la indubbia disonestà mi fanno diventare feroce :carneval:
E poi sono stronza mai negato


----------

